# 31rqs Shelf Mod



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Seems that when I enter the TT I want to empty my pocket of wallet, keys, sunglasses, change and so on and DW gets annoyed at my junk taking up counter space. I picked up the following prepainted shelf at Lowe's 16"x5" for about $10. Mounted by screwing from the inside of the cabinet to the supports holding the shelf.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great idea!
Wish we had a spot for something like that...I like it


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Your shelf looks really good there, I might have to do that...
We placed a light weight mirror (about 12" x 18") purchased from Wal-Mart (sometimes I like to take a look at how bad I look before I go out the door) and below that we put a key chain holder.
What I love about your post is now I know where I can put my broom hook and fly swatter! Yea!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Great idea! I will have to do that. I can't stand the stuff on the counters. Great place for the flashlight for the late night outings with the dog.

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Throw one of these under that shelf and you're all set!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am waiting for my dad to get back from his cross-country motorcycle trip to make my key hooks.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

great idea

I added several hooks to the control panel in the lower cabinet.

Thor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I know the feeling about the wrath of DW and clutter!

So I made a shelf for the queen slide.










It holds all my stuff, and the DW's also.

Dan


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

We've got the same camper and all of our junk sits right there too. Looks like I'll be heading to Lowe's this week. I think I'll put the shelf along with the key hanger.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice shelf Dan, I really like the fan to get the air flowing in for the outside person in the slide.

I picked up some 3m hooks (brushed nickel finish to match the cabinet handles) for under the shelf that I was going to use for keys although I do like how the 4 hook solution looks. Oh well, another trip to Lowes next time I am out, what a shame!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dan,

We have two of those same fans and are really happy with them.
Great mounting solution you have there







We found out it's kind of tricky to actually find a place to clip them to. 
We wound up clipping one to the flip up kitchen counter and aim it towards the queen slide for lack of a better place. 
Just need to figure out a way to attach it to the queen slide's overhead cabinet.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Fantastic idea. I usually use the bedroom shelf for that stuff, but that fills up fast with a clock and fan. Plus I don't want to have to go that far in.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks good. I might do that to my 31RQS. I've already added a brushed nickel and white coat rack on the opposite wall just above the switches.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Throw one of these under that shelf and you're all set!


X2!!!


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Did this mod today. I'll be heading back to Lowes to pick up the key chain hanger to go under it.

Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

And once again the outback moidification team comes through with a winner!! Installing my shelf and key hooks very soon.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I Love the shelf idea... yet another place to stash stuff









The very 1st mod I did was add some key hooks. Here they are...


















We use the one on the upper cabinet for glasses, and the one in the control cabinet for TT and truck keys.
I may have to go out and find myself a shelf to match.









--Greg


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

folsom_five said:


> I Love the shelf idea... yet another place to stash stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they not put the key hooks in that cabinet any more?


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> I Love the shelf idea... yet another place to stash stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they not put the key hooks in that cabinet any more?
[/quote]

I took out the supplied "double hook" and used it as a 2nd matching hook on the inside of the bathroom door.

I always have tons of stuff to hang on hooks anyways, so the 4-hook was perfect.. I also like the way it almost matches the inside of the cabinet.


----------

